# L-shaped nail hanger thing



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

wow lots of views...no replies

hard cut antique flooring nail. any good hometown hardware store.


----------



## allelopath (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I live in a small town, no hw store has this. I'll have to find it online.

I'm not using it for flooring. When used for flooring, does the top of the short part of the L sit flush with the surface of the floor?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ya i have never seen one before probably alot of the guys haven't either.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

They might call it an L head cleat nail also.

I looked at Van ***** Restorers for you, they only have the square head varieties.

You need to find an old timer hardware store where the owner has been there for 40+ years. He can special order it.

good luck
Chad


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I have seen similar, and if I am right, they are called cleat nails...I have seen them used on the perimeter of hardwood flooring, I think? Then the base board goes down on top.....best guess from me. So...a hardwood floor store may be a source.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Does it have to match this one exactly. It is a flooring cleat, but I don't know where you might find a heavy one like this one, obviously intended to be hand nailed. They still make cleats with this shape, but they are much thinner in profile, as they are now driven out of a flooring nailer tool, which loads them in collated racks, like a nail gun. If you can use the thinner ones, I'd try to beg a rack or two from a local floor man. If you have to buy them, there are going to be several thousand in a box.


----------

